# Custom ROMs break SD card



## Double_a2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

As the title says, anytime I flash a custom ROM to my Alltel Showcase, I get a notification saying that the SD card is damaged. My phone then tries to format the card which does nothing but start the process over again. On stock ROMs it works fine. I have tried 3 different SD cards from 3 different brands with the same results. Also when I go to flash any CM based ROM cwm gives me a status 7 error message and aborts the flash. Any thoughts?


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

Double_a2013 said:


> As the title says, anytime I flash a custom ROM to my Alltel Showcase, I get a notification saying that the SD card is damaged. My phone then tries to format the card which does nothing but start the process over again. On stock ROMs it works fine. I have tried 3 different SD cards from 3 different brands with the same results. Also when I go to flash any CM based ROM cwm gives me a status 7 error message and aborts the flash. Any thoughts?


 do you have root?


----------



## Double_a2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep. I use Odin to install cwm, then reboot. Odin the cwm fix for cm7 and then reboot into recovery. I flash SuperUser using cwm and reboot my phone. Finally, I reboot into recovery and flash the ROMs. Non-CM ROMs flash and give me the SD card error. CM based ROMs give me the status 7 error, though oddly enough if I flash Helly Bean, Devil Recovery IS installed, but nothing else.

Sorry for taking so long on the reply, my Laptop's HDD gave out


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Double_a2013 said:


> Yep. I use Odin to install cwm, then reboot. Odin the cwm fix for cm7 and then reboot into recovery. I flash SuperUser using cwm and reboot my phone. Finally, I reboot into recovery and flash the ROMs. Non-CM ROMs flash and give me the SD card error. CM based ROMs give me the status 7 error, though oddly enough if I flash Helly Bean, Devil Recovery IS installed, but nothing else.
> 
> Sorry for taking so long on the reply, my Laptop's HDD gave out


You just need flash you same Rom 3 times ,,, 
Generally coming from cwm fixed, you get the error message, next it only looks like it flashes,,, and only boots into new recovery,,, 3 time it flashes normally... Go have fun...


----------



## Double_a2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

No dice. The 3 flashes didn't help. I flashed Helly Bean and using Devil Recovery, I tried to use its built in file manager and that gave me a message saying E: could not mount. Perhaps the issue is in custom recoveries and not the ROMS,


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

I surprised nobody has asked this IS SD card 101 what class is your SD?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double_a2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Two class 4's and a class 6


----------

